# False friends - Falsos amigos



## LadyBlakeney

Hello to all forum members,

At Mr. Cuchu's suggestion, I invite you to share with us any false friends (words that appear to mean the same in English and Spanish but don't) you have come across while learning any of those languages. I am posting some of the obvious ones for starters.

Thank you very much.

_Por sugerencia del Sr. Cuchu, os invito a que compartáis con nosotros los falsos amigos (palabras que aparentan significar lo mismo en inglés y español pero no es así) que hayáis encontrado al estudiar cualquiera de estos idiomas. Incluyo algunos de los más evidentes para abrir boca.

Muchas gracias._

FALSE FRIENDS = FALSOS AMIGOS

(EN) ACTUAL = (ES) REAL, VERDADERO
(ES) ACTUAL = (EN) CURRENT
(the same for _actually_ and _actualmente_)

(EN) TO ASSIST = (ES) AYUDAR
(ES) ASISTIR = TO ATTEND, TO BE PRESENT

(EN) SENSIBLE = (ES) SENSATO
(ES) SENSIBLE = (EN) SENSITIVE

(EN) DISGUST = (ES) ASCO, REPUGNANCIA
(ES) DISGUSTO = (EN) DISPLEASURE, MISFORTUNE

(EN) TO RECORD = (ES) ANOTAR (writing), GRABAR (on tape)
(ES) RECORDAR = (EN) TO REMEMBER, TO REMIND

(EN) ROPE = (ES) CUERDA
(ES) ROPA = (EN) CLOTHING

(EN) BIZARRE = (ES) EXTRAÑO, ESTRAFALARIO
(ES) BIZARRO = (EN) BRAVE

(EN) CARPET = (ES) MOQUETA
(ES) CARPETA = (EN) FOLDER

(EN) TO VACUUM = (ES) ASPIRAR
(ES) VACUNAR = (EN) TO VACCINATE

(EN) CONSTIPATED = (ES) ESTREÑIDO
(ES) CONSTIPADO = (EN) HAVING A COLD

(EN) EMBARRASSED = (ES) AVERGONZADO
(ES) EMBARAZADA = (EN) PREGNANT

(EN) EXIT = (ES) SALIDA
(ES) ÉXITO = (EN) SUCCESS

I know most of them are too obvious, but I am sure you'll come up with really good ones.

_Sé que la mayoría son demasiado evidentes, pero seguro que se os ocurren otros realmente buenos._


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Creo q ya se han abierto varios posts de estos...

MOLEST: Agredir sexualmente
MOLESTAR: to annoy

CHILL: Frío
CHILLAR: to shriek

SILL: Alféizar
SILLA: Chair

PARCEL: Paquete
PARCELA: Lot

CONTEST: Concurso, prueba
CONTESTAR: to answer, to reply

REGAL: Majestuoso
REGALO: Present

PRESUME: Suponer
PRESUMIR: to show off

RESUME: Reanudar
RESUMIR: to sum up

CIGAR: Puro
CIGARRO: Cigarette


----------



## LadyBlakeney

You are probably right, but as our Moderator gave green light I thought it wouldn't hurt. 

It is probably a typo, but note that "to reply" has a single "p".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> You are probably right, but as our Moderator gave green light I thought it wouldn't hurt.
> 
> It is probably a typo, but note that "to reply" has a single "p".



Cambiado queda. Es la primera vez que oigo "bizarre"   Y no sabía que "vacuum" podía ser verbo   .

A todo esto, MOLEST y PARCEL no me dejan dormir, ya que aunque huelen a false friends, creo q pueden significar "molestar" y "parcela"...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Como tú bien has dicho, "to molest = abusar sexualmente" y "parcel= paquete", así que duerme bien, Henrik.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Como tú bien has dicho, "to molest = abusar sexualmente" y "parcel= paquete", así que duerme bien, Henrik.



En el diccionario del wordreference, creo que pone que parcel puede significar parcela y que molest puede significar molestar...

Mira esto tambien, y a ver que opinas:

http://www.freesearch.co.uk/dictionary/molest+(attack)

http://www.freesearch.co.uk/dictionary/parcel

Seguiré sin dormir bien.


----------



## garryknight

enormous: abismal
abysmal: pésimo

appropriate: adecuado
adequate: suficient, idóneo

diary, notebook, agenda: agenda
agenda: orden del día

bedroom: alcoba
alcove: nicho

entertainment, enjoyment: amenidad
amenities: comodidades

notify, warn: avisar
advise: aconsejar, asesorar

white, light, pale: blanco
blank: en blanco, vacío

soft, mild, weak, gentle: blando/a
bland: insípido

understanding, tolerant: comprensivo
comprehensive: exhaustivo, completo

commitment, prommmise, agreement: compromiso
compromise: transigencia, arreglo

 build: construir
construe: interpretar

habit, custom: costumbre
costume: traje

disappointment: decepción
deception: engańo, fraude

displease, anger, offend: disgustar
disgust: dar asco, repugnar

escape, excursion: escapada
escapade: aventura

stage, scene: escenario
scenery: paisaje, decorado

incite, irritate, arouse: excitar
excite: emocionar, estimular

factory: fábrica
fabric: tejido

créme caramel: flan
flan: tarteleta de frutas

genius: genialidad
genial: afable

considerate: gentil
genteel: distinguido

uninhabitable: inhabitable
inhabitable: habitable

insult, harm: injuria
injury: lesión, herida

insert, put in: introducir
introduce: presentar

long: largo
large: grande

reading material: lectura
lecture: discurso

bookshop: librería
library: biblioteca

mask: máscara
mascara: rímel

poverty, misfortune: miseria
misery: tristeza

annoy: molestar
molest: atacar, agredir

slow: moroso/a
morose: taciturno, malhumorado

piece of news: noticia
notice: aviso, anuncio

well-known: notorio/a
notorious: de mala reputación

obvious: ostensible
ostensible: aparente

relative: pariente
parent: padre/madre

pretentious: pedante
pedantic: puntilloso

newspaper: periódico
periodical: boletín, revista

arrogant, conceited: petulante
petulant: enfurruñado

condom: preservativo
preservative: conservante

conceited: presuntuoso/a
presumptuous: impertinente, osado

aspire to, try: pretender
pretend: fingir

teacher: profesor
professor: catedrático

container, vessel: recipiente
recipient: destinatario

remember, remind: recordar
record: archivar, registrar, grabar

saying: refrán
refrain: estribillio

summarise: resumir
resume: reanudar, proseguir con

insinuating, reluctant: reticente
reticent: reservado

reward, remuneraction: retribucón
retribution: castigo justo

health: sanidad
sanity: cordura

sensitive: sensible
sensible: sensato

friendly: simpático/a
sympathetic: comprensivo, cordial

stand, bear, put up with: soportar
support: sostener, ayudar, mantener

smooth, soft, gentle, mild: suave
suave: afable, cortés

slum area: suburbio
suburb: barrio periférico

happen, follow on: suceder
succeed: tener éxito

commonplace: tópico
topic: tema

cruel, gruesome: truculento/a
truculent: agresivo

dissolute, habit-forming, spoilt: vicioso/a
vicious: malo, salvaje, feroz

Apologies if I've duplicated any that appear on other lists.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Uff, vamos a ver si esta noche dormimos a este lado del charco o no... 

To molest = agredir (sexualmente o no)
molestar = to annoy

Molestar nunca tiene connotaciones de fuerza, cuando molestas a alguien no lo agredes, es algo suave, "milder than to molest", así que yo sigo pensando que son false friends.

parcel= paquete, parcela
parcela = parcel, lot (IT DOES NOT MEAN package)

Creo que son false friends pero no de español a inglés sino de inglés a español, el riesgo lo tiene el nativo inglés, que puede traducir "parcel" en el sentido de "paquete" como "parcela".

¿Dormimos o velamos?  Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Lady B y Henrik,

Algunas cositas...

1. Parcel significa paquete *y* significal parcela de tierra.  También es verbo:
Parcel out: distribuir, dividir, repartir y hastar *parcelar*, o dividir en parcelas.


2. En vez de solamente poner una lista...que ya existe en varios sitios web, me parece que sería más util y divertido poner ejemplos de lo desastroso que puede ser el uso de los false friends.

Os ofrezco un ejemplo...

The teacher told the students to chill. El maestro dijo a los estudiantes que chillaran.=> The teacher told the students to shriek.

O al revés...

 El maestro dijo a los estudiantes que chillaran.=> The teacher told the students to be calm and settle down. => El maestro dijo a los estudiantes que se calmaran.

¿Qué os parece?

Abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> (EN) BIZARRE = (ES) EXTRAÑO, ESTRAFALARIO
> (ES) BIZARRO = (EN) BRAVE
> 
> (EN) CONSTIPATED = (ES) ESTREÑIDO
> (ES) CONSTIPADO = (EN) HAVING A COLD



Para mí este *no *es un falso "amigo", sino que se coresponden. 

BIZARRO = BIZARRE (extraño)

saludos


----------



## asm

Mi experiencia es que en el ingles, aunque digan lo contrario, todo se hace verbo, si hasta XEROX se hizo un verbo comun para sacar fotocopias.

No te "molestes" en entender "molest" (child molestation? te suena?, es un DELITO!)

Con parcel, para que puedas dormir, solo pregunta a los de UPS (los de los paquetes) que quiere decir "UPS" y vas a poder dormir tranquilito!


Lo que yo nunca habia oido es el "false friends" yo los conocia como "false cognates", me gusto la forma en que los nombras.




			
				Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Cambiado queda. Es la primera vez que oigo "bizarre"  Y no sabía que "vacuum" podía ser verbo  .
> 
> A todo esto, MOLEST y PARCEL no me dejan dormir, ya que aunque huelen a false friends, creo q pueden significar "molestar" y "parcela"...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, Phryne.

Según la Real Academia Española:

*bizarro, rra. * 
 (De it. bizzarro, iracundo). 
 1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado). 
 2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido. 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados 

Utilizar "bizarro" en el sentido de "extraño, estrafalario", es decir, "bizarre", es el resultado de una mala traducción literal del inglés. Se utiliza mucho en contextos de manga, hentai y cine pornográfico, pero sigue estando mal traducido. Es uno de los amigos más falsos que he tenido, hasta le he retirado el saludo... 

En el caso de "constipated" (en francés, constipé), significa "estreñido", mientras que, en español, "constipado" significa "resfriado" (person who has a cold).

*constipado. * 
 (Del part. de constipar). 
 1. m. catarro. 
 2. m. resfriado (ǁ destemple general del cuerpo). 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados 

Supongo que se trata de una evolucíón paralela de la misma raíz en distintos idiomas, pero es igualmente un falso amigo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## asm

Nunca habia visto parcela como paquete, pa'mi siempre habia sido una extension de tierra, y nada mas.



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Uff, vamos a ver si esta noche dormimos a este lado del charco o no...
> 
> To molest = agredir (sexualmente o no)
> molestar = to annoy
> 
> Molestar nunca tiene connotaciones de fuerza, cuando molestas a alguien no lo agredes, es algo suave, "milder than to molest", así que yo sigo pensando que son false friends.
> 
> parcel= paquete, parcela
> parcela = parcel, lot (IT DOES NOT MEAN package)
> 
> Creo que son false friends pero no de español a inglés sino de inglés a español, el riesgo lo tiene el nativo inglés, que puede traducir "parcel" en el sentido de "paquete" como "parcela".
> 
> ¿Dormimos o velamos?  Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

asm said:
			
		

> Nunca habia visto parcela como paquete, pa'mi siempre habia sido una extension de tierra, y nada mas.



Asm, precisamente es eso lo que yo quería decir, que "parcela" NO significa "paquete", pero puede ser un falso amigo para angloparlantes.

Estoy empezando a pensar que no soy la persona más adecuada para iniciar esta discusión... a ver si alguien la puede enderezar por mí.  

Saludos.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Hombre, en español por descontado que parcela nunca puede siginificar paquete, ni que molestar puede siginificar agredir sexualmente.


----------



## asm

Mi no enteder, podes aclarar?





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Para mí este *no *es un falso "amigo", sino que se coresponden.
> 
> BIZARRO = BIZARRE (extraño)
> 
> saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Por cierto, un false friend raro raro raro raro raro sería "clave" (palabra inglesa). Seguro q no os suena.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Hombre, en español por descontado que parcela nunca puede siginificar paquete, ni que molestar puede siginificar agredir sexualmente.



Pues entonces me estás dando la razón. Los "falsos amigos" son tanto de inglés a español como de español a inglés.  Es un placer polemizar, ¿verdad? Y lo que aprendemos...


----------



## cuchuflete

Todo eso me hace recordar una canción de estudiantes:

Spanish is a funny language
Where the sopa isn't soap
and the ropa isn't rope 
and the butter's meant to kill ya!

ASM--  





> Nunca habia visto parcela como paquete, pa'mi siempre habia sido una extension de tierra, y nada mas.


  Correcto.  El problema es para el que habla inglés, y pone parcela cuando
quiere traducir "parcel=package" y así convierte la caja en terreno.

Ejemplo:

I think we should open the parcel as soon as it arrives. => Creo que debemos abrir la parcela en cuanto llegue.   

Claro que resulta tonto para el hispanohablante.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## asm

Ahora estoy mas confundido que este  .

que quisiste decir aqui:

parcel= paquete, parcela
parcela = parcel, lot (IT DOES NOT MEAN package)

Entendi en tu "post"  que una traduccion de parcel es paquete y la otra parcela ?????
Ademas entendi que parcela la equiparas (=) con parcel ????

En el intermedio busque PARCELA (WR) y encontre:

Parte pequeña de algunas cosas.

Aunque ese no es mi concepto de parcel, pense que era una de esas modificaciones que hacemos del idioma; una vuelta de salto triple con cambio en el significado.




			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Asm, precisamente es eso lo que yo quería decir, que "parcela" NO significa "paquete", pero puede ser un falso amigo para angloparlantes.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que no soy la persona más adecuada para iniciar esta discusión... a ver si alguien la puede enderezar por mí.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

La pregunta sería si es *corriente* usar "parcel" en el sentido de parcela... Imagino que no, pero eso dependerá del lugar (digo yo, vamos).


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Lo dicho, no me explico...sniff.

parcel = paquete (package), parcela (area of land)
parcela = parcel (area of land) (IT DOES NOT MEAN package)

Así que puedes traducir "parcel" como paquete o parcela, dependiendo del contexto, pero nunca podrías usar "parcela" cuando quieres decir "paquete". Es un error que un hispanohablante no va a cometer, pero sí puede hacerlo un no nativo que intente traducir "parcel" al español.

¿Lo he liado aún más? Saludos.



			
				asm said:
			
		

> Ahora estoy mas confundido que este  .
> 
> que quisiste decir aqui:
> 
> parcel= paquete, parcela
> parcela = parcel, lot (IT DOES NOT MEAN package)
> 
> Entendi en tu "post"  que una traduccion de parcel es paquete y la otra parcela ?????
> Ademas entendi que parcela la equiparas (=) con parcel ????
> 
> En el intermedio busque PARCELA (WR) y encontre:
> 
> Parte pequeña de algunas cosas.
> 
> Aunque ese no es mi concepto de parcel, pense que era una de esas modificaciones que hacemos del idioma; una vuelta de salto triple con cambio en el significado.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> La pregunta sería si es *corriente* usar "parcel" en el sentido de parcela... Imagino que no, pero eso dependerá del lugar (digo yo, vamos).



Muy buena pregunta.
¿Nos puede decir alguien si es corriente usar la palabra "parcel" en inglés refiriéndose a un área de tierra? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Phryne

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hola, Phryne.
> Según la Real Academia Española:
> *bizarro, rra. *
> (De it. bizzarro, iracundo).
> 1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado).
> 2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Utilizar "bizarro" en el sentido de "extraño, estrafalario", es decir, "bizarre", es el resultado de una mala traducción literal del inglés. Se utiliza mucho en contextos de manga, hentai y cine pornográfico, pero sigue estando mal traducido. Es uno de los amigos más falsos que he tenido, hasta le he retirado el saludo...
> Saludos cordiales.



Bueno, creo que ya hablamos muchas veces de lo que la RAE agrega o no a sus diccionarios. Yo chequeé el diccionario primero, y borré lo de "constipado" porque me entró la duda si es "spanglish". Considerando que yo vivo en un país de habla inglesa es muy probable la influencia del mismo a la hora de pensar (ya me ha pasado antes). Sin embargo, no es lo mismo con la palabra "bizarro" que sí estoy muy segura que en mi país se usa con otro significado. Jamás escuché el significado como bravo o valiente", pero sí y mucho, como "extraño". Puede ser un inglesismo, eso no lo sé, sin embargo la palabra inglesa viene del francés, la cual viene del español y esta posiblemente del vasco. Ja! Qué lío! 

_*Bizarre*: adj._Strikingly unconventional and far-fetched in style or appearance; odd. See Synonyms at fantastic.
   [French, from Spanish bizarro, _brave_, probably from Basque bizar, _beard_.]'
  source: dictionary.com

De todas formas, el habla hace a la lengua, esa es mi postura. La RAE no incluye mil formas nuestras del habla y no por eso dejan de existir o están mal. Yo continúo con mi idea de que "bizarro" es "extraño" porque así la usé toda mi vida y nunca tuve problemas con mis coterráneos en hacerme entender. No quiero decir que la versión española esté mal (ya de hecho la omnipotente RAE ha dado el OK  ), sino que tal vez que nuestra versión haya algún americanismo o lo que fuere, pero que se usa, eso nadie lo niega y no por eso "está mal". En fin, si me permitís, para mí no es un falso amigo. 

Saluditos "bizarros"


----------



## asm

La verdad es que ya me confundi, creo que los "falsos amigos" funcionan en ambos sentidos.

Si yo no puedo abrir "la parcela" (open the parcel), creo que tambien va a ser dificil poner una cerca/barda al "parcel".

Creo que estaba mejor antes (sin agraviar a nadie), pero voy a desechar de mi memoria de corto plazo que parcel = parcela, como lo entendi en uno de los posts (creyendo que yo estaba equivocado), y santo remedio 




			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Todo eso me hace recordar una canción de estudiantes:
> 
> Spanish is a funny language
> Where the sopa isn't soap
> and the ropa isn't rope
> and the butter's meant to kill ya!
> 
> Mi mama nos contaba un chiste, de un espanol que se extranaba con el ingles (idioma), decia:
> 
> Se escribe pie, se pronuncia pay y significa "pa'tel"
> 
> Este comentario encierra todos los misterios del phonics
> 
> hablando de soup, es una palabra que me encanta para evidenciar lo complicado del sistema fonetico del ingles.
> 
> Las letras SOU no tienen ningun sentido en ingles, y si le pides a un angloparlante que las pronuncie te va a decir que no puede, si lo intenta lo va a dudar "horas", lo curioso es que si le anades una p (se pronuncia "sup"), pero si le anades una "r" se pronuncia (sauer). Es decir que la ultima consonante le cambia la pronunciacion a TODAS las letras.
> Los mismo con Michelle y Michael  , yo por eso tengo tantos problema con Miguelito!!
> 
> ASM-- Correcto. El problema es para el que habla inglés, y pone parcela cuando
> quiere traducir "parcel=package" y así convierte la caja en terreno.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> I think we should open the parcel as soon as it arrives. => Creo que debemos abrir la parcela en cuanto llegue.
> 
> Claro que resulta tonto para el hispanohablante.
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Uff... ni que yo fuera por ahí defendiendo a ultranza a la RAE...  

Me vais a disculpar, pero no voy a entrar de nuevo en ninguna de estas dos polémicas, ni en si todo lo que se dice mucho está bien dicho, ni en si la RAE es una autoridad lingüística o no. En esto, cada cual tiene su opinión y, como no vamos a conseguir convencernos unos a otros de lo contrario, pues mejor no gastar energía, ¿verdad?   

En cuanto a "bizarro", creo que en español tiene un origen italiano. Lo único que me gustaría señalar es que el significado original y primigénio de "bizarro" es "valiente". Creo sinceramente que su uso en el sentido de "extraño" es una traducción pretendidamente literal desde el inglés, la cual despoja al término "bizarro" de su significado original, que es:

http://diccionarios.elmundo.es/diccionarios/cgi/lee_diccionario.html

Ya digo, no voy a entrar en discutir si el hecho de que millones de personas escriban "nesecito" significa que está bien escrito, o cosa parecida. Soy plenamente consciente de que la RAE está muy limitada, pero también considero que en algún punto hay que trazar la línea entre español correcto e incorrecto. Y, en este caso, no me guio tanto por que lo diga la RAE como por el hecho de que el anglicismo está privando a la palabra de un significado perfectamente válido que ya tenía. Así, llegará un momento en que al leer libros de caballería la gente entienda "bizarro" como "raro", y pensarán: hay que ver la cantidad de caballeros "raritos" que había en el medievo. 

Saludos cordiales, y encantada de argumentar.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Bueno, creo que ya hablamos muchas veces de lo que la RAE agrega o no a sus diccionarios. Yo chequeé el diccionario primero, y borré lo de "constipado" porque me entró la duda si es "spanglish". Considerando que yo vivo en un país de habla inglesa es muy probable la influencia del mismo a la hora de pensar (ya me ha pasado antes). Sin embargo, no es lo mismo con la palabra "bizarro" que sí estoy muy segura que en mi país se usa con otro significado. Jamás escuché el significado como bravo o valiente", pero sí y mucho, como "extraño". Puede ser un inglesismo, eso no lo sé, sin embargo la palabra inglesa viene del francés, la cual viene del español y esta posiblemente del vasco. Ja! Qué lío!
> 
> _*Bizarre*: adj._Strikingly unconventional and far-fetched in style or appearance; odd. See Synonyms at fantastic.
> [French, from Spanish bizarro, _brave_, probably from Basque bizar, _beard_.]'
> source: dictionary.com
> 
> De todas formas, el habla hace a la lengua, esa es mi postura. La RAE no incluye mil formas nuestras del habla y no por eso dejan de existir o están mal. Yo continúo con mi idea de que "bizarro" es "extraño" porque así la usé toda mi vida y nunca tuve problemas con mis coterráneos en hacerme entender. No quiero decir que la versión española esté mal (ya de hecho la omnipotente RAE ha dado el OK  ), sino que tal vez que nuestra versión haya algún americanismo o lo que fuere, pero que se usa, eso nadie lo niega y no por eso "está mal". En fin, si me permitís, para mí no es un falso amigo.
> 
> Saluditos "bizarros"


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Muy buena pregunta.
> ¿Nos puede decir alguien si es corriente usar la palabra "parcel" en inglés refiriéndose a un área de tierra? Gracias de antemano.



Si es un uso corriente, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con el tema.

Se dice "a parcel of land" o sencillamente "a parcel" y por el contexto se entiende 'de tierra'.



ASM,  es un false friend solamente para el angloparlante que quiere expresar la idea de un paquete y en vez de escribir paquete pone 'parcela' por su semejanza a la palabra inglesa 'parcel'.   

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> Mi no enteder, podes aclarar?


Para mí la palabra castellana "bizarro" significa "extraño", lo mismo que "bizarre" en inglés. Me expresé mejor ahora?? 

Este foro suele ser muy bizarro de tanto en tanto! 

"BUENOS AIRES ROJO SANGRE
V festival de cine de terror, fantástico y *bizarro*
del 28 de octubre al 3 de noviembre
- Buenos Aires - Argentina"
source


----------



## Phryne

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Uff... ni que yo fuera por ahí defendiendo a ultranza a la RAE...
> 
> Me vais a disculpar, pero no voy a entrar de nuevo en ninguna de estas dos polémicas, ni en si todo lo que se dice mucho está bien dicho, ni en si la RAE es una autoridad lingüística o no. En esto, cada cual tiene su opinión y, como no vamos a conseguir convencernos unos a otros de lo contrario, pues mejor no gastar energía, ¿verdad?
> Saludos cordiales, y encantada de argumentar.



Estoyde acuerdo, Lady, solo quiero agregar que "bizarro" en Argentina aparece en diarios, eventos culturales, etc, no es lo mismo que "nesecito". Está aceptado como "correcto" (date una vueltita por google para sacarte dudas).

Disculpas por el tema RAE, pasa que yo soy un ferviente crítica de la misma.  

Dejemos la paz, mientras aún exista.... 

saluditos


----------



## asm

Uno de mis favoritos, no lo he visto por ahi, asi que lo menciono:

Limon = lime

Lima = Lemon

Ironicamente en Mexico el limon es mas popular y en EUA la lima es mas popular, asi que aqui (EUA) se hacen lemonades con limas y en Mexico se hacen limonadas con limon. No se si en los otros paises latinos y en Espana el limon sea tambien mas popluar y por tanto mas utilizado.

No vi libreria = book store
library = biblioteca


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> hablando de soup, es una palabra que me encanta para evidenciar lo complicado del sistema fonetico del ingles.Las letras SOU no tienen ningun sentido en ingles, y si le pides a un angloparlante que las pronuncie te va a decir que no puede, si lo intenta lo va a dudar "horas", lo curioso es que si le anades una p (se pronuncia "sup"), pero si le anades una "r" se pronuncia (sauer). Es decir que la ultima consonante le cambia la pronunciacion a TODAS las letras.



Y ya me fuí recontra por la ramas...

cómo se pronuncia "ghoti" en inglés?

gh= como en "enou*gh"
*o = como en "w*o*men"
ti = como en "na*ti*on"

_Fish_ ?????


----------



## cuchuflete

Phryne said:
			
		

> "BUENOS AIRES ROJO SANGRE
> V festival de cine de terror, fantástico y *bizarro*
> del 28 de octubre al 3 de noviembre
> - Buenos Aires - Argentina"
> source



Hola MJ-
Claro.  Ya hemos pasado al argentino.  ¿No te parece mejor escribirlo
'bisarro? para evitar líos?

::running to hide under the table::


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> Uno de mis favoritos, no lo he visto por ahi, asi que lo menciono:
> 
> Limon = lime
> 
> Lima = Lemon



jajajajaja
*
Esas son locuras mexicanas!!!!!*

De donde yo vengo:
un limón es amarillo = "lemon" 
una "lima" es verde = "lime" 

Qué lío!!!!

Hint: por algo nadie lo mencionó!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Phryne said:
			
		

> Estoyde acuerdo, Lady, solo quiero agregar que "bizarro" en Argentina aparece en diarios, eventos culturales, etc, no es lo mismo que "nesecito". Está aceptado como "correcto" (date una vueltita por google para sacarte dudas).
> 
> Disculpas por el tema RAE, pasa que yo soy un ferviente crítica de la misma.
> 
> Dejemos la paz, mientras aún exista....
> 
> saluditos



Con lo de mantener la paz estoy más que de acuerdo.

El problema es que yo soy una ferviente crítica de aceptar como correcto todo lo que aparece abundantemente en Google... por la cantidad de barbaridades que he leído escritas a cientos de miles... así que ya tenemos las dos nuestro caballo de batalla, je, je, je.

En cuanto a "bizarro", a partir de ahora no malinterpretaré nunca el término cuando lea prensa latinoamericana, etc. Pero sigo pensando que la gente va a tener problemas con los caballeros que no son "raros", sino "valientes".

Siempre tuya y preocupada por la pérdida de riqueza en el lenguaje,

Lady B.


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola MJ-
> Claro.  Ya hemos pasado al argentino.  ¿No te parece mejor escribirlo
> 'bisarro? para evitar líos?
> 
> ::running to hide under the table::



Llo no tengo provlema en ezkrivir de kualkier forma para ke bean ke visarro ho bisarro hez lo mezmo. Es maz ci fuera de "La Rioja", Hargentina, komo nueztro eks-precidente Charly (  ) diria:

*Bisayo  *(esta gente no saber decir rrrrrrrrrr!!!)


----------



## Phryne

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Siempre tuya y preocupada por la pérdida de riqueza en el lenguaje,
> 
> Lady B.



Noo, Lady, no hay pérdida. Los americanos dejamos de decir cosas para inventarnos otras. Es la evolución de la lengua!   (o cómo dicen ustedes algo "bizarro" que no es _exactamente _lo mismo que "extraño"? Se gana y se pierde...)

Un saludo y que la paz esté entre nostros!! 

Nota al pie: Lo de google era para ejemplificar de que "la prensa" lo escribe así. No me malinterpretes, ya sabemos todos que en google hay cada barrabasada!


----------



## Like an Angel

Me duele el corazón y el alma por disentir contigo amiga MJ, pero bizarro significa valiente, gallardo... no sé si recordarás ese himno, que tampoco recuerdo para quien/que era, que dice: ... *y llena de orgullo y bizarría, a San Lorenzo se dirijió inmortal, aquí está la bandera esplendorosa*... capáz que sea el himno a la bandera, ni modo, no lo recuerdo bien, pero bizarro definitivamente es valiente.-

Besos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Phryne said:
			
		

> Noo, Lady, no hay pérdida. Los americanos dejamos de decir cosas para inventarnos otras. Es la evolución de la lengua!   (o cómo dicen ustedes algo "bizarro" que no es _exactamente _lo mismo que "extraño"? Se gana y se pierde...)
> 
> Un saludo y que la paz esté entre nostros!!
> 
> Nota al pie: Lo de google era para ejemplificar de que "la prensa" lo escribe así. No me malinterpretes, ya sabemos todos que en google hay cada barrabasada!




Phryne, no creas que en España no inventamos nuevas palabras y nuevos significados, ¡algunos son mortales de necesidad! Pero a mí me sigue doliendo íntimamente que, por añadir un nuevo significado a una palabra, se pierda el que ya tenía. O, por ejemplo, que por usar una palabra venida de otro idioma se pierda una perfectamente válida en español (por ejemplo, leasing por arrendamiento financiero). Qué le voy a hacer, así me han parido... 

No pretendía ofenderte y te pido disculpas si ha sido así. Sobre Google estamos de acuerdo, porque a pesar de mis críticas creo que no hay buscador mejor en Internet. Yo siempre digo: Si no lo encuentras en Google, es que no está en la Red, siempre y cuando sepas cómo buscarlo. El problema es que el hecho de que algo no esté en Internet no significa que no exista, je, je, je.  

Saludos.


----------



## asm

Mas respeto a tus mayores  , que ya no se donde meterme de la pena

Pero estoy seguro que al menos en "algotro" lugar puedes encontrar limones verdes.
By the way, la botella de "lima" que yo compro viene de Argentina (eso creo), asi que con este cambio de significados (bizarros) estamos apoyando la economia del cono sur!
(y ya me voy para no seguir pasando verguenzas mexicanas)



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> jajajajaja
> 
> *Esas son locuras mexicanas!!!!!*
> 
> De donde yo vengo:
> un limón es amarillo = "lemon"
> una "lima" es verde = "lime"
> 
> Qué lío!!!!
> 
> Hint: por algo nadie lo mencionó!


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Me duele el corazón y el alma por disentir contigo amiga MJ, pero bizarro significa valiente, gallardo... no sé si recordarás ese himno, que tampoco recuerdo para quien/que era, que dice: ... *y llena de orgullo y bizarría, a San Lorenzo se dirijió inmortal, aquí está la bandera esplendorosa*... capáz que sea el himno a la bandera, ni modo, no lo recuerdo bien, pero bizarro definitivamente es valiente.-
> Besos


 l

 es verdad! Y es la marcha "Mi bandera"!!!! (Acá está la bandera idiolatrada, la enseña que Belgrano nos legó... lararara lararara) 

Bueno, pero:
 a) de qué año es eso?ehh???  Rta: 1906 fue cantada por primera vez 
b) cuando fuí al encuentro de cine bizarro, te aseguro que no había ningún caballero medieval, (descontando al muchacho S/M  ) 
c) yo soy de Rosario y vos de Cordoba... diferencias tal vez?
d) Lo he leído como "extraño" un millón de veces en los diarios, en notas de cine. Otra vez, no era "cine valiente!" 
Y bue, e) soy 50% vasca, te recuerdo que con tercos no se discute!!!!   

Un besote, por supuesto que podemos pensar distinto....


----------



## asm

limones





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> jajajajaja
> 
> *Esas son locuras mexicanas!!!!!*
> 
> De donde yo vengo:
> un limón es amarillo = "lemon"
> una "lima" es verde = "lime"
> 
> Qué lío!!!!
> 
> Hint: por algo nadie lo mencionó!


----------



## Phryne

Página 12, diario argentino.
Respecto a la muestra de Antonio Verni en el Malba:
"Esto se ve claro en su siguiente etapa neorrealista, en los caminos desde los años ’70 –que no están en la muestra–, y en infinidad de detalles, a veces irónicos o *bizarros*. "

link

Respecto a la nota sobre el dramaturgo Víctor Winer (se dirá como wiener o winner??  )
"En cuanto a otra de sus piezas, Luna de miel en Hiroshima, (“obra de humor guiñolesco y *bizarro”*, según destaca el propio Winer) se estrenará en mayo en el circuito comercial madrileño, bajo la dirección del joven e iconoclasta Esteve Ferrer"

link

Angélica   jejeje, podemos ponernos de acuerdo y decir que se puede usar de ambas formas? (ahí hay mucha riqueza, Lady!! )

besos


----------



## Like an Angel

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Utilizar "bizarro" en el sentido de "extraño, estrafalario", es decir, "bizarre", es el resultado de una mala traducción literal del inglés. Se utiliza mucho en contextos de *manga*, hentai y cine pornográfico, pero sigue estando mal traducido. Es uno de los amigos más falsos que he tenido, hasta le he retirado el saludo...


 
Ahora entiendo por qué me porfiaba tanto un amigo la definición de bizarro. Coincido contigo LadyB, es una mala traducción, o caer en la trampa de los falsos amigos


----------



## cuchuflete

Phryne said:
			
		

> Llo no tengo provlema en ezkrivir de kualkier forma para ke bean ke visarro ho bisarro hez lo mezmo. Es maz ci fuera de "La Rioja", Hargentina, komo nueztro eks-precidente Charly (  ) diria:
> 
> *Bisayo  *(esta gente no saber decir rrrrrrrrrr!!!)



ke vien ke no tengas provlema con todo esto, pero para ke yo pueda ménemamente comprender es shiste, es ombligatorio una korta esplikasión del bokavlo "Bisayo". Ha pezar de averlo vuskado en ynternet, llo sigo dezpiztado. Ase falta hakabar con un trociyo de mi ignoransia.


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Ahora entiendo por qué me porfiaba tanto un amigo la definición de bizarro. Coincido contigo LadyB, es una mala traducción, o caer en la trampa de los falsos amigos



Y los diarios hacen falsas traducciones? Si no está traduciendo nada!!!

 A mí ese argumento eso no me convence.


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> *Angélica*  jejeje


 
Te andás juntando con el amigo Cuchu me parece  

Insisito amigota, para mí, es un mal uso de la palabra, aunque si es tan usada capaz que con el tiempo se llegue a aceptar en el DRAE . Si hasta la inteligentísima, bella e interesantísima *conductora* Dolores Barreiro   usa la palabra *bizarro* en sentido de *valiente*.


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> Y los diarios hacen falsas traducciones? Si no está traduciendo nada!!!


 
He visto *Horrores* de ortografía en los diarios y escuchado también muchos de ellos en los noticieros, no confío demasiado en la prensa. Un ejemplo: 
1. La joven habría sido abusada por su padrastro.- (En la mayoría de los noticieros se expresan así)
2. La joven habría sido víctima de abuso, perpetrado por su padrasto.-


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ke vien ke no tengas provlema con todo esto, pero para ke yo pueda ménemamente comprender es shiste, es ombligatrio una korta esplikasión del bokavlo "Bisayo". Ha pezar de averlo vuskado en ynternet, llo sigo dezpiztado. Ase falta hakabar con un trociyo de mi ignoransia.



Ai huna probinzia hen Harjentina ke ze yama "la Rioja" (tanvien tiene binos pero maz verretaz) y zuz avitantez no pronunsian la "rr" komo el rezto de loz mortalez. Disen "'Ye" komo un arjentino dise "*y*o me *y*amo", entonces es visa*y*o, kon "ye" de "llo". Hotro provlema maz a nueztra reforma hortografika.

este es el kolor  *"Yojo" 

*zaludoz

Marya Joze


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> He visto *Horrores* de ortografía en los diarios y escuchado también muchos de ellos en los noticieros, no confío demasiado en la prensa.



Angélica! No te permito que digas que mi admiradísimo filósofo, crítico de cine, dramaturgo, guionista de cine, Don José Pablo Feinmann es un bruto!!!

Retractate o no te dirijo más la palabra!!! 

PD: Si Ms. Dolores lo usa como "valiente", pues "valiente debe ser... tan culta eya!


----------



## Pilar

Hola a todos, 

Como Phryne yo tambien utilizo la palabra bizarro como extraño, aunque quizá la RAE, no permite las dos acepciones, creo que algun día lo  tendrá que hacer, porque como se ha comentado la lengua la hacemos los hablantes, yo tambien así lo considero.

Bien he encontrado en un link este  artículo, sobre la palabra bizarro en España :

http://www.periferias.org/programa/exposiciones/aires_bizarros.html

Agrego parte del final del artículo

_Se quiere reseñar que lo extraño que cada persona tiene es lo más relevante de su personalidad y por ende su valor más preciado, la cualidad que mejor le define. Como decía al principio la acepción española original de bizarro, la antigua, es valentía y generosidad, cualidades que poseen todos los artistas presentes en la muestra que, desde luego, también participan de la nueva acepción. Sin duda raros ejemplos en un mundo banalizado y masificado, heterodoxos porque su realidad es distinta a la que percibimos los comunes y desde luego su sistema de valores subjetivos les aleja de cualquier norma_.


Saludos a todos


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> Angélica! No te permito que digas que mi admiradísimo filósofo, crítico de cine, dramaturgo, guionista de cine, Don José Pablo Feinmann es un bruto!!!


 
No tengo el placer de conocer a Don Feinmann, no estoy diciendo que sea bruto, quizás despistado . De todas formas fijate que donde escribiste "obra de humor guiñolesco y bizarro" está citando las palabras de otro que quizás lo haya escrito en inglés y haya sido traducido así, o sea mal


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No tengo el placer de conocer a Don Feinmann, no estoy diciendo que sea bruto, quizás despistado . De todas formas fijate que donde escribiste "obra de humor guiñolesco y bizarro" está citando las palabras de otro que quizás lo haya escrito en inglés y haya sido traducido así, o sea mal



Me parece que ya estamos hilando muy finito y buscándole la quinta pata al gato. Don Feinmann como escritor no puede ser "despitado" tantas veces y respecto a la cita que puse, dudo que sea una traducción. Además, puse dos notas pero encontré muchísimas. Digo... y sobre todo después de leer lo que escribió Pilar, tan difícil es entender que puede ser usado como "extraño"? Yo ya acepté la acepción original!  

Y ya habrás notado que te contesté, aunque aún no veo que te retractes con Feinmann; es más veo que ahora lo llamaste despistado ... GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Estoy esperando ....


----------



## Like an Angel

Mirá lo que encontré Majo:

*¿Qué es bizarro?*
_El bizarro, como definición de extraño, fue acunado por unos pocos cultistas cinéfilos que castellanizaron la palabra bizarre (muy usada en el cine gringo de los ’50). Bizarre, en inglés, sí sirve para describir cosas que, de tan raras, ya ni siquiera pueden describirse como tales.  http://nopretendoagradarles.blogspot.com/2005/01/el-bizarro-como-accidente.html_


----------



## Like an Angel

Contra vasca, piamontesa . No dije en ningún momento que sea burro, ¿De qué querés que me retracte?, ¿Se le puede haber *chispoteado*?


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Mirá lo que encontré Majo:
> 
> *¿Qué es bizarro?*
> _El bizarro, como definición de extraño, fue acunado por unos pocos cultistas cinéfilos que castellanizaron la palabra bizarre (muy usada en el cine gringo de los ’50). Bizarre, en inglés, sí sirve para describir cosas que, de tan raras, ya ni siquiera pueden describirse como tales.  http://nopretendoagradarles.blogspot.com/2005/01/el-bizarro-como-accidente.html_



Y? Entonces por eso no tiene validez???? 

Para qué discutimos tantas veces sobre posturas prescriptivas y descriptivas??? 

(sigo esperando... )


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Contra vasca, piamontesa . No dije en ningú momento que sea burro, ¿De qué querés que me retracte?, ¿Se le puede haber *chispoteado*?



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, no te lo permito! 

Terca!  Buscá en cada uno de los siguientes links cuantos significan "extraño": linkpagina12


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Qué buen yollo hacéis!

Gracias MJ.


----------



## araceli

Estoy de acuerdo totalmente con LadyB y con Like an Angel con respecto a bizarro.
Desde chica (hace un montón de tiempo, quizá sea por eso) lo usé/entendí con el sentido de valiente y sólo hace algunos años, no mucho más de quince, creo, es que que empecé a leerlo y escucharlo como sinónimo de   _extraño_.
Entiendo que es un anglicismo y galicismo a la vez, lo cual no es nada extraño: el diccionario está plagado de ellos.
También estoy en parte de acuerdo con aquellos que dicen que, a la larga la RAE la aceptará, porque primero es la palabra y luego el diccionario; así como pasó con _álgido, carie, lívido,_  etc.
¡Y no me hablen de los _horrores_ idiomáticos de los diarios y otras yerbas!


----------



## Fernando

Yo, Fernando, por la presente, juro que no he usado, uso ni usaré en lo que me quede de vida la palabra "bizarro" como extraño en grado sumo, independientemente de lo que diga la RAE o su circunstancia y que deplora que se piense siquiera en degradarla de su actual y augusto significado.


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, no te lo permito!


 
Bueno pero no _tenojes_, si herí tus sentimientos te suplico me perdones , pero con respecto al Don F. -no me acuerdo del apellido- quizás sea un erudito en muchas otras cosas y tomó esa palabra prestada con el mismo fin con el que *otros* lo usan pensando que es correcto, cuando no lo es. ¿Tenés alguna dirección de correo electrónico para comunicarme con él?, si es un hombre tan sabio habría que plantearle la cuestión y ver en que se sustenta para usar la palabra *bizarro* como sinónimo de *extraño*.-

Beshosh


----------



## Alundra

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo, Fernando, por la presente, juro que no he usado, uso ni usaré en lo que me quede de vida la palabra "bizarro" como extraño en grado sumo, independientemente de lo que diga la RAE o su circunstancia y que deplora que se piense siquiera en degradarla de su actual y augusto significado.


 
Jejejejej.... yo es que la veo tan prehistórica la palabra, que no sólo no la usaré, es que jamás creo haberla utilizado  . Por lo único que se de ella es por la lectura. 

Alundra (A ver si este mensaje sale, que hoy no tengo suerte con esta página).


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Bueno pero no _tenojes_, si herí tus sentimientos te suplico me perdones , pero con respecto al Don F. -no me acuerdo del apellido- quizás sea un erudito en muchas otras cosas y tomó esa palabra prestada con el mismo fin con el que *otros* lo usan pensando que es correcto, cuando no lo es. ¿Tenés alguna dirección de correo electrónico para comunicarme con él?, si es un hombre tan sabio habría que plantearle la cuestión y ver en que se sustenta para usar la palabra *bizarro* como sinónimo de *extraño*.- Beshosh


 Acepto tus disculpas respecto a Don Feinmann y agradezco muchísimo tu buena voluntad!  (aunque noto cierto sarcasmo en "tan sabio")

Así como muchos otros escritores (siento que esto moleste) Don F. la usa, por lo que recuerdo, respecto a cine (es crítico y guionista entre otras cosas) lo cual tiene mucho sentido en relación a lo que han dicho que dicho uso de "bizarro" surge en los '50 dentro del mundo cinéfilo. En dicho caso, no sería un error (respecto al subrayado). Espero que en esto estemos de acuerdo. Y si seguís interesada, te invito a que le escribas al diario Página12, donde es columnista, pidiendo su dirección electrónica.  De paso, decile que a pesar de que no comparto su opinión en todo (sobre todo cine de Hollywood y algunas cosas de política) soy su fiel adminadora, y que nunca tuve el placer de comunicárselo.  Paralelamente voy a intentar hacer lo mismo y más adelante compararemos resultados.

Por último, me gustaría agregar que lamento que a Fernando no le guste el "nuevo" uso de dicha palabra, puesto que a mí me encanta y suelo contarles a mis amigos mis experiencias "bizarras", para horror de este foro. Además cada uno tiene sus modos y bueno, a mí me desagrada mucho el nuevo vocablo español "flipar" pero no hay nada que pueda hacer al respecto y quién sabe, tal vez pase a ser parte del DRAE. Porque más allá de todo, si la palabra se usa por suficiente cantidad de personas y tiempo, la gran RAE la aceptará y ya no existiría este debate. O alguno debatería igualmente si ésta estuviese incluida? (... tal vez intente convencer a la RAE...  )

Bueno, yo también me disculpo por insistir en las disculpas .... 

besotes


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola MJ de los Flipaderos,


			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Además cada uno tiene sus modos y bueno, a mí me desagrada mucho *el nuevo vocablo español "flipar"* pero no hay nada que pueda hacer al respecto y quién sabe, tal vez pase a ser parte del DRAE. Porque más allá de todo, si la palabra se usa por suficiente cantidad de personas y tiempo, la gran RAE la aceptará y ya no existiría este debate. O alguno debatería igualmente si ésta estuviese incluida? (... tal vez intente convencer a la RAE...  )
> 
> Bueno, yo también me disculpo por insistir en las disculpas ....
> 
> besotes





> *flipar**.*
> (Del ingl. amer. _to flip_, agitar, sacudir).
> * 1.* intr. coloq. Estar bajo los efectos de una droga.
> * 2.* intr. coloq. Estar o quedar entusiasmado. _La gente flipaba con la música._ U. t. c. prnl.
> * 3.* intr. coloq. Agradar o gustar mucho. _Me flipan las motos._
> * 4.* prnl. coloq. *drogarse.* _Se flipaba todos los días._  De nuestros bienqueridos Peritos de la RAE


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola MJ de los Flipaderos,



Oops!  Pero eso no la hace menos "asquerosa"!  (disculpenme los españoles.... )

Con más motivos aún deberían aceptar una aceptción que se usa en diarios, festivales de cine... disculpenme, pero, la usa mucha gente. 

Cuchu, chuchu... te gusta buscar roña!


----------



## cuchuflete

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo MJ...

No aguanto que los enanos acepten flipar.  Es asqueroso y no tiene nada que ver con el castellano.


----------



## Alundra

Phryne said:
			
		

> Oops!  Pero eso no la hace menos "asquerosa"!  (disculpenme los españoles.... )
> 
> Con más motivos aún deberían aceptar una aceptción que se usa en diarios, festivales de cine... disculpenme, pero, la usa mucha gente.
> 
> Cuchu, chuchu... te gusta buscar roña!


 
Jejejjeej.... yo no uso flipar, uso molar, jajajaja....

A mi me mola este foro un h *vo. 

Alundra.


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo MJ...
> 
> No aguanto que los enanos acepten flipar.  Es asqueroso y no tiene nada que ver con el castellano.



Eso, eso!!! Hagamos un petitorio para que la saquen del diccionario! ...por lo menos hasta que acepten "bizarro" con mi acepción!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> Acepto tus disculpas respecto a Don Feinmann y agradezco muchísimo tu buena voluntad!  (aunque noto cierto sarcasmo en "tan sabio")


 
Ningún sarcasmo amigototototita, dije tan sabio porque no recordaba todo lo que habías dicho de él, que filósofo, que esto, que aquello . Cuando tenga algo de tiempo le escribo a Página 12 y después te cuento como me fué.-

De ahora en más cuando le quiera decir a alguien *¡Sos tan sensato!, no deberías pensar tanto las cosas,* le voy a decir *¡sos tan sensible!, no deberías pensar tanto las cosas,*  lo voy a repetir muchas veces y voy a hacer que el mundo entero entienda como sensato a sensible y entonces con el tiempo haré que la RAE acepte como acepción que a sensible yo le estoy dando -eso sí fue sarcarsmo -, porque si bizarro va a aparecer en el diccionario como extraño por el simple hecho de la repetición consuetudinaria del mismo con tal significado, quiero lograr lo mismo con esa otra palabrilla  

O sino también podría ser: *sos muy cuchufleta/o, *en vez de *sos muy graciosa/o... *y no sigo porque puedo estar hasta mañana


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> n *¡Sos tan sensato!, no deberías pensar tanto las cosas,* le voy a decir *¡sos tan sensible!, no deberías pensar tanto las cosas,* lo voy a repetir muchas veces y voy a hacer que el mundo entero entienda como sensato a sensible y entonces con el tiempo haré que la RAE acepte como acepción que a sensible yo le estoy dando -eso sí fue sarcarsmo -, porque si bizarro va a aparecer en el diccionario como extraño por el simple hecho de la repetición consuetudinaria del mismo con tal significado, quiero lograr lo mismo con esa otra palabrilla


Mujer, si aceptaron "flipar", porque no aceptar algo que se usa. Y no me refiero a repetir, sino que *se usa*! 

bueno, me voy y la corto porque ya rompí mi promesa con lady (hace rato...)

besos, hasta domani


----------



## jacinta

Mis dos favoritos:

realizar = achieve
realize =  darse cuenta

fábrica = factory
fabric = tela


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Muy bien, Jacinta, sigamos con los falsos amigos y dejémonos de polémicas; como todos consideramos que tenemos argumentos racionales para defender nuestras respectivas posturas, ninguno de nosotros va a cambiar de opinión, así que mejor ahorrar caracteres e invertirlos en tareas más gratificantes, ¿no os parece?

(EN) DECEPTION = (ES) ENGAÑO
(ES) DECEPCIÓN = (EN) DISAPPOINTMENT

Saludos desde España, tierra de bizarros y bizarros  .


----------



## garryknight

mantle: capa, manto, manguito incandescente
mantel: tablecloth


----------



## asm

Para mi este es nuevo, pero una alumna mia se equivoco el dia de hoy con este "falso amigo"
Vio *dinero* y penso en cenar, no se si se confundio con Dinner o con diner, pero se fue en blanco con "money"


----------



## asm

Disculpas por revivir este "hilo muerto", pero no encontre este "falso amigo" en el hilo. 
Una amiga enfermera me comento que un paciente latino llego al medico y este le receto un medicamento. En la receta le escribio: take it once a day.

NO se el final de la historia, ni siquiera se si es cierto, pero imaginense la intoxicacion del pobre hombre tomando ONCE pastillas cada dia.

Saludos

ASM

PD Espero que esta no sea otra "locura mexicana", para nosotros el once es el numero que va despues del diez y antes del doce (jaja) 





			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hello to all forum members,
> 
> At Mr. Cuchu's suggestion, I invite you to share with us any false friends (words that appear to mean the same in English and Spanish but don't) you have come across while learning any of those languages. I am posting some of the obvious ones for starters.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> _Por sugerencia del Sr. Cuchu, os invito a que compartáis con nosotros los falsos amigos (palabras que aparentan significar lo mismo en inglés y español pero no es así) que hayáis encontrado al estudiar cualquiera de estos idiomas. Incluyo algunos de los más evidentes para abrir boca._
> 
> _Muchas gracias._
> 
> FALSE FRIENDS = FALSOS AMIGOS
> 
> (EN) ACTUAL = (ES) REAL, VERDADERO
> (ES) ACTUAL = (EN) CURRENT
> (the same for _actually_ and _actualmente_)
> 
> (EN) TO ASSIST = (ES) AYUDAR
> (ES) ASISTIR = TO ATTEND, TO BE PRESENT
> 
> (EN) SENSIBLE = (ES) SENSATO
> (ES) SENSIBLE = (EN) SENSITIVE
> 
> (EN) DISGUST = (ES) ASCO, REPUGNANCIA
> (ES) DISGUSTO = (EN) DISPLEASURE, MISFORTUNE
> 
> (EN) TO RECORD = (ES) ANOTAR (writing), GRABAR (on tape)
> (ES) RECORDAR = (EN) TO REMEMBER, TO REMIND
> 
> (EN) ROPE = (ES) CUERDA
> (ES) ROPA = (EN) CLOTHING
> 
> (EN) BIZARRE = (ES) EXTRAÑO, ESTRAFALARIO
> (ES) BIZARRO = (EN) BRAVE
> 
> (EN) CARPET = (ES) MOQUETA
> (ES) CARPETA = (EN) FOLDER
> 
> (EN) TO VACUUM = (ES) ASPIRAR
> (ES) VACUNAR = (EN) TO VACCINATE
> 
> (EN) CONSTIPATED = (ES) ESTREÑIDO
> (ES) CONSTIPADO = (EN) HAVING A COLD
> 
> (EN) EMBARRASSED = (ES) AVERGONZADO
> (ES) EMBARAZADA = (EN) PREGNANT
> 
> (EN) EXIT = (ES) SALIDA
> (ES) ÉXITO = (EN) SUCCESS
> 
> I know most of them are too obvious, but I am sure you'll come up with really good ones.
> 
> _Sé que la mayoría son demasiado evidentes, pero seguro que se os ocurren otros realmente buenos._


----------



## quede_pilla

Ahhh, y tengan cuidado con el "cynic", que no es lo mismo que "cinico" (a)...
A mi un nativo del ingles me quizo decir "desconfiada" y por tanto me dijo "cinica"...y casi me ofendo...pero descubrimos que era un false friend...jajaja


----------



## NavyBlue

asm said:


> Lo que yo nunca habia oido es el "false friends" yo los conocia como "false cognates", me gusto la forma en que los nombras.


The term "false cognate" is sometimes misused to describe false friends. One difference between them is that while false cognates mean roughly the same thing in two languages, false friends have different meanings. In fact, a pair of false friends may be true cognates._Ex. English signature and Spanish asignatura (from Latin signare).

Moderator edit: formatting tags removed from this post.
_


----------

